# Noisy V2 vs Double Barrel V3



## Dil (28/7/19)

What would you guys recommended I get and Why
Either a Noisy v2 or Double Barrel v3


----------



## Silver (28/7/19)

I dont have either but there is a big noisy cricket following here


----------



## CaliGuy (28/7/19)

@Dil depends on your knowledge of Ohms Law and your skill at building coils really. The NCV2 is for the more experienced vaper and looking at your profile and I’m not judging here you are very young and likely fairly new to vaping. Honestly if you don’t want to constantly have to worry about your build and have no Ohms Law or coil building experience I would suggest you go for the Double Barrel V3 or any other regulated dual or single battery mod.

If you want a hard hitting mod that’s regulated then the Cold Steel 120w Mod by Ambitionz Vaper & Ehpro fires as quick as a Hybrid Mod and hits hard. Mind you the Double Barrel is no slouch in the power and fire speed department and the V3 has all the Cons from the previous version worked out.

Both these regulated mods give you the benefit and ability to change the wattage on the device which allows you to easily dial in a setting that works for your atomizer and coil which is a better deal for someone that is just getting into vaping and trying different atomizers.

With the NCV2 you have Voltage selection in Series using the Constant Voltage Output Mode and dial on the side of the mod. However outside of that mode you are stuck with raw power Parallel and Series mode and no adjustment other than changing the coil resistance and what ever voltage is left in your batteries.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/19)

@Dil , I see that you are from Cape Town. 

If you want to find out more about what kit would suit I would recommend that you come to one of the Cape Town Vape Meets. You can meet experienced vapers who will be more than willing to give you all the advice you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dil (28/7/19)

Thanks for all the help guys. I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

